# Cpc and medical Billing



## 2134kscp (Oct 13, 2008)

I am looking for an opputunity to use my coding and gain more experience. I live in Kansas City and am wanting to get my foot in the door to learn auditing and other specialities. I am  currently working in a Family practice setting.  I would also like to do more speciality work, I currently am in family practice. If any one knows of anything please let me know. 2134kscp


----------

